# What was in my mail box



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When the postie arrived yesterday he left a padded bag which contained two beautiful acrylic pen blanks, sent to me by one of my many forum friends, this one living in Sydney, on the other side of Australia.

Well, these blanks were so beautiful that I just had to take them into my shed and make a couple of pens. I remembered from the last acrylics to drill the holes after turning the square blanks down to 15mm dia. in the lathe and this was much more satisfactory than doing them on the drill press. This time I also learned something, counter drill both ends of each blank so that when the 7mm drill breaks through, there is no chance of a catastrophe.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice, Harry.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Quite the wild looking blank you have there! I like the squiggly pattern in the finished pens! Well done!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh! I do like those Harry :yes4:

Nice work as always.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hi*

Harry, I like the color and the lines. Not to busy, just the right touch. :yes4:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Harry! You might just learn this pen turning stuff after all. :sarcastic:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Harry, is your middle name :Versatile" ????
Beautiful pens.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really like this pen but all you make are nice. So you still blaming me for getting to pen turning if so glad I did. I'll take the blame anytime for you turning. :haha:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry those are beautiful.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry, what Bernie said and they are the right color too.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Harry these are a real gem, such a nice work

It must have been a pleasure to do this work, what a beautiful hobby

Nicolas


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, I only have the comfort one left, the other one is on it's way to Sydney (Australia). If you fancy it just email me your street address and it will be on it's way to you, however, if you want to wait for me to get new blue blanks, let me know, also what style you prefer. If you fancy the comfort pen also let me know ink colour, blue or black.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Harry, is your middle name :Versatile" ????
> Beautiful pens.


Thank you Maurice, I have always been the handy sort, even as a school boy neighbours used to call me for all manner of odd jobs, dripping taps to replacing light fittings to repairing bicycles etc. I feel embarrassed whenever I think of the time when I was perhaps 9 or 10, when watching a man hand cranking his car without success and asking him if he had tried the clutch! Like many members, long winded descriptions do nothing for me, but a few pictures, well that's another matter.
At this present time a new member without any woodworking experience but a nicely equipped shop, emailed me asking if I could assist him in making a box. I emailed him the first stage today, ripping the wood to a specific width. When I receive a shot of that I shall send him the next stage and hopefully together we shall both end up with a box, I do hope that his doesn't show me up with a nicer one than mine!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

kolias said:


> Harry these are a real gem, such a nice work
> 
> It must have been a pleasure to do this work, what a beautiful hobby
> 
> Nicolas


Thank you Nicolas,over many many years I've had no interest what so ever in wood turning that is until Glenmore hijacked me into buying a mini lathe. After heaps and heaps of help from members, I finally made a pen, one that turned out to be amongst the most difficult to make, but because I didn't know that, I just went ahead and made a reasonable job. I then attempted bowls but with very little success, until finally, after a great deal of help from members, was able to produce a few passable ones but I'm still learning how to get the walls really thin and know I still have a long way to go, but turning is a very pleasant pastime.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very big thank you to you all, as always I do appreciate your comments especially when they are so favourable!

To George, yes, with further help I do hope to be able to one day present a spectacular pen.


----------

